

More NSA Leaks Coming Soon, According to Snowden Documentary - kapilkale
http://www.economist.com/blogs/prospero/2014/10/surveillance?fsrc=scn/tw/te/bl/ed/watchingedwardsnowden

======
kapilkale
Relevant section:

But Ms Poitras has one surprise left to spring, and it may turn out to be a
big one. Mr Snowden presently lives in Moscow, where he claimed asylum after
the American government cancelled his passport while he was travelling to
South America. The film finishes with a visit from Mr Greenwald, with he and
Mr Snowden discussing the existence of a second leaker inside the
NSA—something that has been rumoured for months in the press and on computer-
security blogs. When Mr Greenwald shows Mr Snowden what his new source is
offering, his eyebrows almost climb off the top of his head. Like an action
film setting up a plot hook for a sequel, viewers are told in no uncertain
terms to expect more leaks—and soon.

------
bediger4000
As a Colorado resident, I was curious about how Mark Udall, Senator Wyden's
Intelligence Committee ally, would do. He's up for re-election, after a 6-year
term with no noticeable Colorado kerfuffles or scandals. Ordinarily, a shoo-
in, you'd think. Yet he trails in the polls, and hasn't raised nearly as much
money as his opponent, a first-term tea party Congressman. I suspect the NSA's
(or CIA's) heavy hand in the election. I've been wondering when Greenwald
would leak that the NSA/CIA/TLA was actually tinkering with US elections.
Maybe that's the upcoming leak.

